
Make Phoenix sucks - jalkoby
Welcome phoenix_ujs - the missing part for shitty developers to start using Phoenix framework<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jalkoby&#x2F;phoenix_ujs
======
dozzie
Uhm... What?

~~~
jalkoby
not much. just a tool which makes a lot easier to do staff in phoenix like in
rails

